# Udate---Billy back in school



## billyg60 (Jun 28, 2001)

Well three weeks into the classes at the local community college and you would think I was teaching the class(just kidding)

I have 15 years exp in a Casual dining restaurant and am going back to school get the courses I need to become ACF Certified.

The instructor comes and eats at the place I work at like 2-3 times a month and is good friends with the owners. I gete called on all the time because of this(guess he wants to know if I know my stuff ;-) )

Out of the 26 people in my Sanitation class more than half are in an Apprentice program at a "World Famous Resort"(which I almost applied for a few years ago) and are in their second year.
Most of them lack basic food handling knowledge.I was so shocked (at least they are getting this training now)

We are using the Servesafe book as our class text book.Anyone used or heard about this book?
It is pretty good in its layout(VERY student friendly)

Just thought I would give you guys and girls an update.

Billy
[email protected]


----------



## bufano (Dec 28, 2000)

Hello Billy,
Good luck with your classes. I took Safety and Sanitation and we used the ServSafe book and workbook. Did your come with the test voucher that you have to send in? I got Certified after the exam and scored an A. There is alot of repetition in the book so it definitely helps.
Good Luck to you!!!


----------



## billyg60 (Jun 28, 2001)

Yes it came with the test in the front of the book.
The instructor told us that this would be our final.

Billy


----------

